# the new champion



## wochuy91 (Oct 15, 2011)

[align=center]



[/align]


----------



## wochuy91 (Oct 16, 2011)

UPDATE


----------



## Ágoston Török (Oct 16, 2011)

I feel sorry for Feliks.


----------



## cubersmith (Oct 16, 2011)

Wow, how did that happen?


----------



## Hershey (Oct 16, 2011)

Ironic, the OH world record holder won 3x3 but did not win OH.


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 16, 2011)

Hershey said:


> Ironic


 
nope


----------



## drewsopchak (Oct 16, 2011)

Nice to see some Americans do well.... what happened to kevin????


----------



## cubersmith (Oct 16, 2011)

drewsopchak said:


> Nice to see some Americans do well.... what happened to kevin????


 
In 6x6 he DNF'd his last solve.


----------



## drewsopchak (Oct 16, 2011)

cubersmith said:


> In 6x6 he DNF'd his last solve.


 
sadface


----------



## RTh (Oct 16, 2011)

Poor Feliks. He deserved being the 3x3 WC.


----------



## ZwX20 (Oct 16, 2011)

i think i saw kevin's v6's corner broken??


----------



## iploman (Oct 16, 2011)

Me too. It was something with corner. 

Anyway the best person always win. Feliks has lost with his nerves in the final.


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Oct 16, 2011)

Whoa. I find these results rather interesting...

Thanks for posting.


----------



## DaniGuhong (Oct 16, 2011)

He was soo nervous , but with estadistics he can win easly  i feel sorry for him =( but well in 2013 he will try it =)


----------



## Godmil (Oct 16, 2011)

Well that was unexpected. I feel more sorry for Feliks, but I'd feel worse for him if he hadn't won 2x2,4x4,5x5, and 6x6, but wow. Gatta hand it to Michal and Rowe, those were some awesome times given the high pressure situation. Well done everyone, there were lots of great results throughout the championships.


----------

